# Hello, and here are my current photos!



## benthousandandsix (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello photographers, I have started up my page on facebook for my photos: here. Is there a better place to start up a gallery? Thanks!


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 29, 2012)

Though it is best to post your photos here, Flickr works as well. But for most people to see your photos you are best off just posting here.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 29, 2012)

benthousandandsix said:


> Hello photographers, I have started up my page on facebook for my photos: here. Is there a better place to start up a gallery? Thanks!



Depends what you want to do.

Some people use Flickr / Picasa  or something similar with great results.

You can also set up galleries on myspace, or wordpress, or all kinds of sites.

Personally, I use Zenfolio.com because it has features I need, but it may not be right for you

The key is to look at what's out there, and what you need, and take it from there


----------



## Mully (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry I don't do FaceBook


----------



## KmH (Dec 29, 2012)

benthousandandsix said:


> Hello photographers, I have started up my page on facebook for my photos.... Is there a better place to start up a gallery? Thanks!


Yes.

Facebook is not designed to show off photos. SmugMug, 500px, Photobucket, Zenfilio, and many, many others.

To me Flickr looks like high school blog design assignment that barely earned a C minus.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 30, 2012)

I see that you've now watermarked your photos with "Ben's Photography" on them.   Perhaps a bit early to worry about someone stealing your images when you just got the camera for Christmas Ben.   Concentrate on learning what makes a good photo and how to achieve that before you worry about someone stealing your shots.
Good luck with your photography though.


----------

